
Why We Don’t Need a DevOps Team - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/seek-blog/platform-engineering-why-we-dont-need-a-devops-team-e88c8b97cc4f
======
aynsof
I find it frustrating that we're still having this conversation. I feel like
it was common knowledge five years ago that DevOps was a cultural shift, and
definitely not a toolset, not a team, not a position title. But I still see
the anti-pattern all over the place.

How do we change this? And how do we prevent it from happening to similar
movements in future? How do you get people to look at where the finger is
pointing, and not the finger itself?

It reminds me of the first line of the Tao Te Ching: "The Tao that can be
named is not the real Tao."

